# make_extf4fs failed on /dev/block/mmcblk1p2 when formatting sd-ext



## dg4prez

Has anyone else seen this? I'm running aero's recovery 5.5.0.4, and get this whenever i format the sd-ext. Not really sure what it means or if it's a problem/how to fix.


----------



## jellybellys

It's not a problem. The incredible 2 does not have an sd-ext partition.


----------



## dg4prez

thanks. never saw the error in previous clockwork recoveries.


----------

